# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated  Huawei Y600 Firmware(Y600-U20, V100R001C467B009, Morocco)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei Y600
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## ravajeur

م إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Y600
ملاحظة:

----------


## chambolet

very good many thank's

----------


## fahim1970

machkour akhi

----------


## kadeero

شكرا

----------


## yossef

ME3R4CI8

----------


## mosbah

very good many thank's

----------


## chadi147

merci

----------


## infinix

i need your help thanks i have huwei y600u20 can you send me scatter files of firmware

----------

